# Challenge September 2013 - Figs



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

A symbol of abundance, fertility, and sweetness. Held sacred in all countries of Southwestern Asia, and in Egypt, Greece, and Italy. Possibly even the first source of clothing. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

A member of the mulberry family. Usually thought of as a fruit, but actually a flower inverted into itself.

Black Mission, Kadota, Calimyrna, Brown Turkey, Adriatic are types.

Yes , this month's challenge is… the *FIG!*

When I was a kid, fig newtons were the bomb.

View media item 84978





My tastes have evolved a bit since those days but I still love figs and tis the season.

When I had the restaurant, September was fig mania because out back was a fig tree that was over 100 years old. It was a survivor from the gold rush days and it produced a virtual mother lode of figs. Eureka! I discovered my own rich vein of gold. In true crazy obsessed chef fashion, I used figs in anything and everything.

They can be used in a mind boggling array of ways, so there you have it. Love them or leave them, they are this month's challenge.

*SO HAVE AT IT! AND HAVE FUN! *


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh man, chef... my girlfriend is fructose intolerant and can't have them :S 

On the other hand, she will be away for conferences for two weeks, so....


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow.  I've never worked with figs.  Going to be some learning involved here.

mjb.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Learning is a cool thing. Especially when it involves food! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Never seen any figs around here, so I'll be following this challenge more than participating in it.
Good luck all!!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

cheflayne said:


> Learning is a cool thing. Especially when it involves food! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


The scary part is that I already have my standard on this topic, which shall be posted during the week.Suffice to say - pork loves sugar, so pork loves figs


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

butzy said:


> Never seen any figs around here, so I'll be following this challenge more than participating in it.
> Good luck all!!


Plant a tree now, They do not tolerate long and cold winters, but hot and dry, thay handle well. Should work for you.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

butzy said:


> Never seen any figs around here, so I'll be following this challenge more than participating in it.
> Good luck all!!


What about dried figs, fig paste, or fig leaves?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I've already come up with an idea, sort of related to another thread here.

Sweet, heat, meat.

I may need a practice run or two, though.

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Fresh figs are quite expensive over here. All of them are imported. I posted this picture a good week ago in the "What's for dinner" thread. We had our first figs, costing 0,65€... per piece!

Very simple dish, no cooking involved; quartered figs, Bresaola, ruccola and a few drops of balsamic vinegar.





  








vijgenBressaola.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 22, 2013


__
2







@Butzy; you can grow fig trees so easily! When you cut a fresh figs, you have a bunch of grainy stuff which are nothing else than seeds in sort of a pulp. When you scoop a small bit of the pulp out, you will already have dozens of seeds in there. I grew a few trees myself and put them in large pots; they had to go inside in winter as fig trees don't like frost. Fig trees grow incredibly fast! Smear some of the pulp from a fresh fig thinly out on a paper towel and let it simply dry out. After a week you will notice nothing else than small seeds; they look a bit like small mustardseeds. Simply plant them by cutting a piece of that now dry paper towel out that contains a seed (the seeds will be stuck to the paper). In no more than 2 weeks time new plants will appear.

You can do the same with a lot of plants... like tomatoes, etc. The sheet of paper towel dries out the pulp very fast, which prevents the formation of fungus and rot on the seeds.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, 
I will try and get some fresh figs if I can get them. I might be able to enter my fig entry by September 2020!
We have something here that is called a wild fig tree, but in fact it is a member of the ficus family.
Not to worry, I will find something to enter. Just need to start looking for anything fig-related 
(I haven't even seen dried figs in the shops here)


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Now there's a challenge for a Greek.  Although they're in season now, it is mighty hard to find affordable good figs here in NY.  Don't get me wrong, they're all over the place.  But sold in little baskets that are covered in plastic so you can't actually choose your figs.  Many times they look good but then you take them home and they're moldy on the inside.  The real challenge here is finding good figs.

We planted some fig trees at my house in Greece and 2yrs later they're producing figs


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

OK KK, so I can enter the competition in 2015 Th editor is not working on my computer, so my apologies if thus all becomes one long sentence. I'll keep it short.I have been googling African Fig and I have now found out that the "norma;" fig is also a member of the ficus family. Sorry for the faux-pas


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I have been dying to test out gordon ramseys fig recipes XD. 

BEST PART , its winter here in Brazil and since winter here arent so cold , i can actually find fresh figs woohoo XD


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a fig tree in the back yard, but one of our local bears decided to climb it a couple weeks ago and nearly destroyed it, just when the fruit was coming on. He also has been eating my raspberries.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Then make some braised pear with figs XD


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

@Chris Belgium that dish looks wonderful, right up my alley, I have a bottle of fig balsamic vinegar in my pantry that is just crying out to me and I think this would be the perfect use

@Koukouvagia I know what you mean, I hate fruit in plastic covered baskets, I need to feel my produce

@butzy let me know what you uncover about knobby figs, I have been googling and they intrigue me, don't think that I will find them around here, but who knows there are some African markets in Sacto

Can't wait to hear about and see more dishes. All this enthusiasm is contaigous. Woo-Hoo!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Already posted in Recipes some time ago.

*Rolled pork flank steak en papillote*

Comes with bacon and figs.





  








15318035.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 31, 2013












  








26809777.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 31, 2013












  








28226329.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 31, 2013












  








9635255839_85171a1916_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 31, 2013


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Chris, man. That pick is a killer. A beauty. Please people click the image. Glorious.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

@ordo it doesn't get any better than pork, figs, and bacon, awesome!

@KaiqueKuisine LOL now you are talking

@chefbuba I can relate, I have a small fig tree producing miniscule figs and it is contest between me and the birds, they are close to ripe, they are close to ripe, damn birds, last year I got 4, figs, not birds


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Figs, woohoo! Nice choice cheflayne...
Figs, figs, oh glorious figs......how do i love thee? let me count the ways...i love thee to the depth, and breadth and height my soul can reach......
hmmmmm, perhaps an Adult fig newton....
thanks...this will be a most delightful and divine challenge! 

joey
ordo, oh my....your pork is beautiful


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> I have been dying to test out gordon ramseys fig recipes XD.


Not if I beat you to it!


----------



## mise (Aug 19, 2013)

DAMNIT, I just bought 2 pounds of beautiful figs from the farmers market and proceeded to down them during brunch/lunch service. I'm bringing the heat this round boys.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

mise said:


> DAMNIT, I just bought 2 pounds of beautiful figs from the farmers market and proceeded to down them during brunch/lunch service. I'm bringing the heat this round boys.


Oh that just gave me an idea


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Nicko for organizing the challenges at the top of the page!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *ordo*
> 
> *Rolled pork flank steak en papillote*
> 
> ...


Ordo, I presume these are dried figs you used? Interesting idea to open them up like that and to get rid of that tough bit on top. I'm gonna have to aim to using dried ones too in this thread or I will go broke on buying fresh ones.

Very nice dish, ordo, and thanks for your appreciation about that pic.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

This is a great one for me. I've never had a fig outside of fig newton cookies but I see them used often in images. I noticed the other day we have "fresh Florida figs" at our grocery store, and I wondered "how would I use something like that?". Guess this is the perfect opportunity to learn how!


----------



## mise (Aug 19, 2013)

ChrisBelgium said:


> Ordo, I presume these are dried figs you used? Interesting idea to open them up like that and to get rid of that tough bit on top. I'm gonna have to aim to using dried ones too in this thread or I will go broke on buying fresh ones.
> 
> Very nice dish, ordo, and thanks for your appreciation about that pic.


I have access to three fig trees of different varieties in my buddies back yard /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Lucky you, mise. The only time I had plenty of free fresh figs was in Crete many years ago. I stayed at The Fodele Beach hotel that had just opened and nearly daily I took the very long walk from the beach to the small village Fodele (birthplace of El Greco). During those walks, I stole my daily portion of fresh figs straight from the trees. Well, actually, stealing is a big word, no one caught me and feeding the hungry is a good deed, even if it was only for me and my daughter who enjoyed those long walks too. And above all, they were merely those small green ones where that utterly sweet sugary substance leaked out of the bottom. I do prefer those "aubergine" colored ones like in the picture I posted /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif .


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Figs are out of season here , lucky me my recipes allow me to use canned figs *EVIL LAUGH* lololol


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

ChrisBelgium, no self respecting kretan would ever buy figs so you fit in with the culture just fine. In fact since this challenge was announced I've been plotting how to break into my friends' yard to steal some of his figs.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

@Chris: dried figs, yes, but soft. Also perfect with dried apricots (may be better).

I'm in for the laziest fig dish of the challenge cause we don't have fresh figs here for a while. A delicious dessert.

*Figs in syrup with ricotta*





  








9647865451_a6cfcd9824_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 2, 2013


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

OK, got the fresh figs peeled and sliced into eights but somehow the créme anglaise that I made for tonight's dessert spilled into the dish of figs and slopped all over them and I gently fished them out and attempted to remove the créme anglaise by swishing the pieces in my mouth but they never came back out (BTW, they were Adriatic Figs /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif)

FWIW, here's some common fig varieties in California: http://localfoods.about.com/od/summer/tp/FigTypes.htm


----------



## nicoabadie (Sep 1, 2013)

in my parents home, we use to had a fig tree on the backyard. on season the tree managed to grow a massive amount of this amazing and sweet fruits. my mom prepared jam in large quantities because the amount was too much that they were actually rottening on the garden floor. the smart birds knew which were the perfectly ripe ones so it was difficult to get the best ones before they already have digged their beak. 

figs is one of my favourites fruit, they are incredible sweet and tasty, and the best part is you can eat them whole without bothering of peeling them or taking the seed out.

they work perfectly in sweet and savoury dishes.

there is a menage a trois, between brie cheese, bacon and figs. they can be part of a salad, mixed with nuts, prosciutto and arugula. there are infinite ways to add them to any dish.

in my job when we are requested to make a cheese plater, and we can get good ripe ones from our providers we always add some figs instead of the grapes.

in resume, if you had the chance try using fig in your recipes, you will love it.

in spanish we call it higo.

cheers,

nico


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok there have only been a couple of submissions of fig recipes so far.  Everyone else is just waxing poetic about the fig.  We're all sharing fig stories, it's too funny.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

To whet your appetite, a little fig & brandy clafoutis porn.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Meanwhile an appetizer:





  








5wdv11.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 2, 2013


----------



## stewkelly (May 8, 2013)

Yes, fig trees don't like cold weather, or standing water in the winters either. I used a mulch to protect the roots and wrap them with burlap and tar paper in the winter. I make sure to place a pail on the top so the water from snow or rain can't get in and damage the tree.


----------



## agruesometime (Aug 8, 2013)

We were just working with figs at work this past weekend! Wrapped slices with thin pieces of house made duck ham. Delicious.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a fig tree in my backyard. I would maybe cook with figs - or at least eat fresh figs if only I could get to them before the squirrels. They seem to be able to perfectly determine when to eat them: the evening when I think _"I'll have to pick those tomorrow"_.

Of course I can pick them unripe, but then they're not really good.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

PS: We've tried putting nets over the trees to keep animals away, but then birds and squirrels still get in and eat the figs, only they get trapped and stay stuck in the net for hours, then we have to free them up.... not really a solution.

This is one area (along with the macadamia nut tree) where I've personally decided to give up the fight. _Let 'em eat figs! _/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

@ Koukouvagia, when I was younger my wife and I went to Greece and rented a moped, then we'd ride around the island of Paros stopping at each fig tree we'd spot, stuff ourselves and ride for another km or two, stop again, etc... a memory that'll stick with me for the rest of my life.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Well , i cant help but think that figs is one of the perfect fruits that go great with cheese ( especially ricotta )

And since well im filled with little tart pans at home , i said F*CK IT , time to make some tarts

*Caramalized Fig & Ricotta Tart *

The recipe is simple , figs sliced and caramalized in sugar.

Ricotta was crushes and made into crumbs.

Pie crust is basic flour , eggs , and butter let rest for 30 minutes in the fridge.

And the white filling is cream , egg and sugar

After getting the crusts made , i added a bottom layer of ricotta , then sliced figs , toped with ricotta once more , and then added the cream, egg and sugar mixture.

Let bake for 30 minutes in a preheated oven at 200 degrees C ( or until crust is brown and some of the cheese has browned )

Then enjoy 

Took a few picture of the process , and the finished tart. Cut one in the middle just for show.





  








Fig and ricotta tart 1 (1).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Sep 2, 2013











  








Fig and ricotta tart 1 (2).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Sep 2, 2013












  








Fig and ricotta tart 1 (3).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Sep 2, 2013











  








Fig and ricotta tart 1 (4).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Sep 2, 2013











  








Fig and ricotta tart 1 (6).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Sep 2, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> @ Koukouvagia, when I was younger my wife and I went to Greece and rented a moped, then we'd ride around the island of Paros stopping at each fig tree we'd spot, stuff ourselves and ride for another km or two, stop again, etc... a memory that'll stick with me for the rest of my life.


That sums up the life of a Greek.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

@ordo that is a classic app, good work

@KaiqueKuisine yeah figs and cheese definitely, great tarts, I want one


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

...


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

I have not *figured *out what to do with figs yet. I can't get fresh figs, not in season here.

dcarch

Piggy Figgy





  








piggiefig.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Sep 3, 2013


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

As soon as i get myself unburied and can breathe fresh air again for longer than a few minutes, i will be right there...i do have a few things percolating, but it's impossible to give it my full focus right now with my plate being so full of work.....meanwhile....





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 3, 2013


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I still got a few leftover figs XD. 

Deciding wether to do savory or sweet for my next dish.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

durangojo said:


> As soon as i get myself unburied and can breathe fresh air again for longer than a few minutes, i will be right there...i do have a few things percolating, but it's impossible to give it my full focus right now with my plate being so full of work.....meanwhile....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joey is that there thing a "Brown Turkey"? I've been researching things because in my grocer I have 3 fresh varieties to choose from.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Tarte tatin with dried dark figs*

It broke, but taste was good.

Chopped dried figs





  








9665160361_3bcb99477a_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 3, 2013








In the pan, figs and apples





  








9665159359_56c1a33c1c_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 3, 2013








Out of the oven





  








9665159693_f6f75aa33d_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 3, 2013








Serve with crème chantilly





  








9665158593_81bd9452fe_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 3, 2013








Sure much better with fresh figs.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've not noticed any figs in my standard stores for produce. I'll have to dig deeper and see what I can find.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Oreo you are putting out some amazing things! That tart must be pure pleasure!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Koukouvagia said:


> Oreo you are putting out some amazing things! That tart must be pure pleasure!


Oreo is a cookie! I will take that as a compliment KK.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

phatch said:


> I've not noticed any figs in my standard stores for produce. I'll have to dig deeper and see what I can find.


It is my experience that store bought fresh figs rarely have any taste. Even the figs you get on farmer's market stands here are a far cry from the figs you pick from a tree.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

ordo said:


> Oreo is a cookie! I will take that as a compliment KK.


Yet your name is so close to it! From now on I shall call you "Oreo" unless that really makes you mad.. then I'll just call you angrdo!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Ha, ha! Call me as you like. Do everything that makes you happy. As taoists say:

_Do to me what's worth of you, not what's worth of me._

*Ossobucco stew with anise seeds buttered fresh figs*

Yes, i do regret that cup of rice. Not my cup of tit... eh... sorry my cup of tea.





  








2r7yctg.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 4, 2013


__
1







Anise seeds, butter, fresh figs, S&P = heaven.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

ordo said:


> Oreo is a cookie! I will take that as a compliment KK.


Stupid spellcheck sorry!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

No problem. In fact my nickname *ordo* means *order* in Latin. That's the true origin.

I will admit any other name except *gordo*, wich means *fat guy* in Spanish.

Figs recipes please, you lazy people!


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

LOL MAYBE TOMORROW ONCE I GET MY HANDS ON SOME VANILLA BEANS


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ordo said:


> In fact my nickname *ordo* means *order* in Latin.


_ordo_ sounds so much nicer (than _order_) to my ears. It sounds... exotic! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

ordo said:


> *Ossobucco stew with anise seeds buttered fresh figs*
> 
> Yes, i do regret that cup of rice. Not my cup of tit... eh... sorry my cup of tea.
> 
> ...


Oh man ordo, I love ossobuco to begin with but with the addition of figs it must surely be out of this world!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

0904130947-00.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Sep 4, 2013








This is a tea that I made using dried mission figs and the leaves, assam black tea leaves, and sandalwood.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

French Fries said:


> It is my experience that store bought fresh figs rarely have any taste. Even the figs you get on farmer's market stands here are a far cry from the figs you pick from a tree.


Like tomatoes.

mjb.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

teamfat said:


> Like tomatoes.
> 
> mjb.


I hear that! I got figs from two different sources yesterday. The grocery store and a tree. Needless to say, it was no contest as to which was the winner in a taste test.


----------



## cj edmonson (Sep 5, 2013)

Next week, I'm participating in a cooking battle at my job.  The theme: Middle Eastern.  I'm using dried figs, along with prunes, golden raisins and apricots to make Moroccan Chicken with preserved lemon (I began preserving my lemons about a year ago).  I also enjoy using figs to stuff Dolmas (grape leaves) and braise with lamb and couscous.


----------



## armahda (Aug 18, 2013)

I just found this thread.  Ha!  I'm excited about it!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed reply eastshores....the work thing always gets in the way......the fig photo is not one of mine, it is a google image.....here are a few more that you may find helpful as i did.

joey
http://www.google.com/#q=figs&biv=i|2;d|X-sceaPwN0zWLM:


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I was not totally happy with my last Tarte Tatin with figs. It was OK but on the bitter side casue of the caramel. This time i did a much softer caramel, i would say a yellow caramel, considering it's going into the oven. Didn't used the apple peels (a Jacques Pepin advice) and the pâte brisée was thicker. Also added some pepper and nutmeg. A better result for tomorrow's dinner:





  








9680864435_b31ab4f301_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 6, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Omg ordo you've posted more sugar than I'm allowed to eat all month! You're really in it to win it!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

ordo said:


> I was not totally happy with my last Tarte Tatin with figs. It was OK but on the bitter side casue of the caramel. This time i did a much softer caramel, i would say a yellow caramel, considering it's going into the oven. Didn't used the apple peels (a Jacques Pepin advice) and the pâte brisée was thicker. Also added some pepper and nutmeg. A better result for tomorrow's dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks absolutely spectacular ordo!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Sexy looking tatin, Ordo, wish I could have a taste of that with an Illy espresso, sitting on a sunny terrace, watching the ladies passing by!

Yesterday I went looking for figs in a shop run by a Moroccan guy. He came up with these; fresh figs, half-dried figs and... cactus figs. Don't know what you call those cactus fruits but I tasted those many decades ago for the first time in Andalucía. A farmer sold a mountain of cactus figs from a cart pulled by a donkey on a street corner in Malaga. I bought 10 of them to eat immediately. The guy insisted to peel all of them and put them in a plastic bag. I remember paying him 100 pesetas at that time, which is almost nothing, but I still had to get change for my money in a store nearby...

I'm planning to make something with fresh figs and the dried ones. The cactus figs mentioned are gone already, yummm.





  








vijgen.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 6, 2013








Come on guys, let's see some fig recipes!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Pasta with dried figs and almonds*





  








9688099456_3fc2c467ba_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 6, 2013












  








9688098988_8ae4aa1ef0_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 6, 2013








Recipe *here*. It's interesting. A variation.


----------



## chefgiraldo (Mar 20, 2013)

I buy as many fresh figs I can get rinse them and splash orange juice on them let them dry and but them in egg shell flates wrap them cater wrap them an freeze them for later use when they are out of season. for stuffing in chicken lolie pops or stuffing with goat cheese and wrapping applewood smoke bacon around and roasting for amuse bouches.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

We just had this for dinner;

*Duck breast with caramelized fresh figs and a sauce made with port, dried figs and speculoos, served with potato croquettes.*

1. Sauce; is basically some chopped half-dried figs from my previous post simmered in equal amounts of port wine, Merlot red wine, chicken stock. To that I added a little red wine vinegar, all spice corns, Szechuan pepper corns, juniper berries, cloves, thyme, dried porcini, bay leaf. Let it all simmer for half an hour, then set aside to cool and sieve. When time to serve, reheat and add 1 speculoos cookie, it will thicken nicely without having to add anything else. Also add s&p and a bit of butter.

2. Potato croquettes; peel, boil and puree potatoes. I used 3 large spuds. Add the tiniest bit of butter and an egg, s&p and mix quickly. Pipe on a tray, cut in small cylinders and roll in beaten egg and then in 50/50 panko/toasted almonds. Deep-fry at 180°C.

3.Fruit composition; quarter fresh figs and peaches. Melt some butter, add approx. same amount of sugar and a good squeeze of lemon juice. Let the ripe fruit caramelize shortly. Add some fresh blueberries.

4. Duck breast is simply pan-fried and rested. Only s&p, there's enough spices in the sauce!

The Belgian "Lotus" speculoos cinnamon cookies (aka speculaas) are sold in the US under the name Biscoff; http://www.biscoff.com/

Also check out their fantastic spread and get hooked on it for the rest of your life!





  








EendMetVijgen1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 7, 2013











  








EendMetVijgen2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 7, 2013












  








EendMetVijgen3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 7, 2013











  








EendMetVijgen4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 7, 2013


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Iberico cutlets, lemon grass, garlic, shallots, vietnamese cilantro and lime leaves, together with some brown sugar and soy sauce:





  








IMG_1359.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Sep 7, 2013








Add some mirin and rice vinegar and marinade:





  








IMG_1361.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Sep 7, 2013








Meanwhile, caramelize figs and pears (fresh from the garden, lord, they are good) with some sweet soy sauce:





  








IMG_1376.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Sep 7, 2013








Cook and puree some sweet potatoes with red onions and garlic, salt pepper, dash of coriander:





  








IMG_1368.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Sep 7, 2013








And bring it all together:





  








IMG_1378.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Sep 7, 2013








And after that, on a completely unrelated note - have a look at my quails. Got them today, and aren't they cute? 





  








IMG_1371.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Sep 7, 2013


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

> And after that, on a completely unrelated note - have a look at my quails. Got them today, and aren't they cute?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will not be good enough to keep the raccoons from getting to them!

Ask me how I found out.

dcarch


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

No racoons here - worst is foxes, and it should hold against that, at least by the word of my neighbour who is keeping chickens and ducks for a couple of decades now.

Addendum - over night, they go into a shed, which is closed and locked. Not really concerned about predators right now.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Iberico pork? Where did you get that?


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Butcher close to the office. Out of this world.. Iberico pork, charolais beef, loué ducks, salt meadow lamb and veal from some island in the baltic. You just have to close your eyes hard when he swipes your credit card...


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I have not posted yet, bear with me, a few things on my plate right now.

Cheflayne, you have some stunning dishes already in front of you , namely 2 caramelized fig dishes that can warm the cockles of any heart.

The efforts of everyone so far is just awesome

DHL: every fruit has it's secret.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Jump on petals. We need you.

Killer dishes Chris and Gene. 

Now Gene: you're not going to kill and eat those lovely quails now that we know them...?


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh god , a few months ago we got live quails at the restaurant <_<

The cook literally let them bleed to death , To this day i do not butcher quails after seeing what that cook did. 

And note that my family has alot of farmers we all know how to harvest , kill , and butcher poultry from a young age , but i cant do quail anymore Dx


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

The ladies here are 6 hens - I planned to keep them for eggs, so they are safe for now 

I might get a rooster and start breeding later, then, I fear, it is the butcher's block....


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Oh god , a few months ago we got live quails at the restaurant <_<
> 
> The cook literally let them bleed to death , To this day i do not butcher quails after seeing what that cook did.
> 
> And note that my family has alot of farmers we all know how to harvest , kill , and butcher poultry from a young age , but i cant do quail anymore Dx


Out of interest, being from a rather rural setting with farmers and butchers amongst my relatives myself. What did you mean there? he just cut their throats and let them bleed out? Pretty much standard, isn't it? Although I would just straight decapitate. Never preftty, never fun, but in the end, it's the price we pay for what is on our table.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted this on the "Dinner" thread also.

dcarch

Sosu vide brisket with sautéed figs, glazed carrots and onion. Fig chutney made from the inside of the figs on the brisket.





  








figbrisket3_zps597c0a96.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Sep 8, 2013












  








figbrisket2_zps99851b8a.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Sep 8, 2013


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Man you guys are making me hungry!

@ordo mighty tasty looking pasta there with figs and almonds, yum!

@Chris Belgium duck and figs it doesn't get any better, until the cinnamon speculoos, perfect pairing, what did you do with the cactus pears?

@GeneMachine fantastic Iberico pork with the Asian slant, plus complimenting the figs with the pears and sweet potatoes, oh yeah

@dcarch great roulade and as always fabulous plating

You guys are knocking it out of the park!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

The picture didn't turn out as well as I hoped, but after several attempts I got tired of dinking around with it so here we have it:

a potato gratin layered with kale, pancetta, marsala steeped dried mission figs, and oyster mushrooms, served with a fig and hazelnut sauce and an arugula pesto





  








0908131352-00.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Sep 9, 2013


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

GeneMachine said:


> Out of interest, being from a rather rural setting with farmers and butchers amongst my relatives myself. What did you mean there? he just cut their throats and let them bleed out? Pretty much standard, isn't it? Although I would just straight decapitate. Never preftty, never fun, but in the end, it's the price we pay for what is on our table.


Lol i wouldnt mind having to kill them myself , i was just so used to breaking their necks and doing a quick job , i just thought it was a bit cruel to let them die that way with them wimpering and squawking. But in the end i still ate half a bacon wrapped quail <_<.

And a completely unrelated note : my father too is breeding hens , i may end up cleaning some soon for a cook out XD.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Beautiful plating Dcarch


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

cheflayne said:


> @... what did you do with the cactus pears?


I see, you call them pears instead of cactus "figs" like we do. They didn't survive long in this house. We ate them as soon as we got home and I got that picture.

And you're right about the use of speculoos in this dish!

BTW, gentlemen, some very nice new additions there!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

This was a complete improvisation and I don't really know how to call this dessert. How about;

*Filo roll stuffed with dried figs, ricotta and crème de cassis*

I made a very pleasant discovery; I knew port and dried figs are best mates, but dried figs and crème de cassis are sublime!

The filling; cut some half-dried figs, put in a sauce pan and cover maximum halfway with a combination of crème de cassis and equal amount of plain water and just a good squeeze of lemon juice. Let simmer on low fire (approx. 30 minutes) until all liquid is nearly gone. Cool it fast so it doesn't dry out; I put the bottom of pan in cold water to speed it up. Now add some ricotta and mix.

Now for the filo pastry; I used 2 sheets, brushed with melted butter as usual, folded them on the longest side, put the filling in a sausage strip at the bottom, leaving 2 inches of space from the edge of the pastry. Now roll like a spring-roll, you know, folding some of the long side of the pastry inward etc. Bake in the oven at 200°C. Leave to cool. Cut with a serrated knife!

Note; imo you don't really absolutely need the ricotta in there. It would be perfect to use the cooked figs only, maybe combined with some crushed pistachios, a bit baklava style. Of course you could use port wine instead of crème de cassis, or whatever sweet stuff you prefer.





  








VijgEnRicottaFlap1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 9, 2013











  








VijgEnRicottaFlap2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 9, 2013












  








VijgEnRicottaFlap3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 9, 2013


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

My harvest from the shops consisted of a bag of dried figs and a jar of fig jam.

Except when I came home the fig jam had turned into peach jam.

And to stay in theme:

My entry is called con-fusion

Here are the ingredients:





  








1- ingredients.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 9, 2013








Leek, madam jeanet pepper, bacon, lemongrass, garlic, tomatoes and dried figs.

Not in the picture as I only used it in the end is lime leaf and chopped coriander leaf and a dash of fish sauce

The chili, garlic and lemongrass were chopped finely and then pounded into a paste.

I fried the bacon added leek, added the paste and at the end added the thinly sliced figs and tomatoes

I served with some yoghurt to the side, to deal with the heat of the madam jeanet. Was not really necessary but it fitted the con-fusion theme neatly /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif





  








3- finished dish.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 9, 2013


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*The Bodhi Tree.*


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Figs in the Bible.*


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been checking the market daily for some good figs and I can't find any, there are some but they don't look plump and fresh and they're too darned expensive to take chances with. This only proves my point that figs can only be good if you steal them. For now I'll have to post a dish I've done in the past, this is a leek and feta frittata served with an arugula/proscuitto/gorgonzola salad with fresh figs and a balsamic vinegraitte.





  








9934_168656517272_1638609_n.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 10, 2013












  








9934_168656537272_4192784_n.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 10, 2013


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That looks really good.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Figs are out of season here , lucky me my recipes allow me to use canned figs *EVIL LAUGH* lololol


Come on... I can still find plenty of it at local markets, here in Rio.

This is a fruit I really like, since I was a kid. My granpa had some fig trees in his farm, so we used to protect them with plastic bags to avoid birds eat them all. So, when they are ready to go... ohhh yeah! I have some longtime family fig recipes that I like a lot.

The best thing is that letting they get ready on the tree makes total difference.

Daniel.


----------



## cma0425 (Sep 11, 2013)

I made a fig, salami and goat cheese flat bread the other day that was delicious!


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

OMG that flat bread just gave me a food orgasm <_<

Mouth was watering for a few minutes i swear.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

cma you made it! Glad to see it. Really delicious looking and photo is stellar. You can post more than one shot here too, they were all beautiful shots. Hope to see you around!

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Stunning fig dish and what a great picture! Please, do keep them coming...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Great blog cma, can't wait to try those paleo waffles!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey guys really sorry but the post from CMA is a one time post with a link to her blog. We consider this spam so I edited the post and one other one to remove the links to the blog. We really prefer members establish themselves as a member of our community as opposed to one post wonders to link back to their blog.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Nicko, I asked her to stop over and post in the contest and provided a link to your site when I saw her post on reddit.com in "food porn". I can understand your opposition to individuals linking to their blogs and I know that can be a slippery slope. The end result may be though that none of her content will make it's way into cheftalk.com and a missed opportunity to bring in a new community member. C'est la vie!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry Nicko, I'm usually pretty good at scoping out spam but for some reason I thought it was a friend of eastshores. You're right, personal promotion is prohibited by one time posters.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I see that they haven't been back on the site since they posted. That's good enough for me that they most likely won't be back. I wonder if the ground rules are clear on that, I mean it wasn't a friend of mine but it was a person that I would love to have seen become a community member and seemed like a good opportunity to promote cheftalk.com on another site. Anyway.. sorry for the derailing.. back to figs!


----------



## eric umbarger (Sep 11, 2013)

September for figs, that is interesting. I have three fig trees on my property, all are 40+ years old, and all produce a ton of figs as well, although they are only good for ONE week...in July! I love them so much I always have just eaten them straight from the tree, never have I once cooked them. My local grocery store recently got a ton of figs in stock though so I guess it is just so hot here in South Carolina they get ready sooner. I've only ever seen one receipt, which was to stuff with goat cheese and wrap in prosciutto. I'll have to pick some up this weekend and think of something to do with them.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Nicko said:


> Hey guys really sorry but the post from CMA is a one time post with a link to her blog. We consider this spam so I edited the post and one other one to remove the links to the blog. We really prefer members establish themselves as a member of our community as opposed to one post wonders to link back to their blog.


Seen it happening, since I am subscribed to the various reddit food channels too - it was posted there first, then invited by eastshores to post over here.I generally think it is a good idea to point people over there in this direction, too. Uhm and ignore this, if I missed another complication


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Eric Umbarger said:


> September for figs, that is interesting. I have three fig trees on my property, all are 40+ years old, and all produce a ton of figs as well, although they are only good for ONE week...in July! I love them so much I always have just eaten them straight from the tree, never have I once cooked them. My local grocery store recently got a ton of figs in stock though so I guess it is just so hot here in South Carolina they get ready sooner. I've only ever seen one receipt, which was to stuff with goat cheese and wrap in prosciutto. I'll have to pick some up this weekend and think of something to do with them.


Whish I'd live anywhere where figs would grow...And, of course, goat cheese and prosciutto does work. Perhaps some roasted walnut crumbled on top. But it's getting a bit old


----------



## stuartscholes (Jun 17, 2013)

How weird. I haven't been here for a good few days and I check back and find that this is here: I just had some for pudding tonight!

Sorry, I have no photo's, I ate the evidence! This is what I did:

Cut the figs from the top into quarters, but not all the way through, just to open them out like a flower. Poured honey and vanilla paste (vanilla suspended in syrup) into a jug with dried cinnamon, then added a little boiling water to loosen. Poured this over the figs and marinated for three hours. Arranged the figs on a baking tray and popped in the oven for about 15 mins. In the meantime I mixed a little honey and more vanilla paste with some low-fat yoghurt.

After taking the figs from the oven I took the juices and added to the yoghurt, mixed well then spooned onto a dessert plate so it covered the bottom - a yoghurt sea. I placed a fig on each plate, spread like a flower, added a little grated dark chocolate (70% cocoa) to the fig only (NOT the yoghurt) and then drizzled a *little *golden syrup around the outside, over the yoghurt, like a gold frame.

It was GOOD. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Did a trial run for a sweet heat sauce I have in mind for this challenge.  No pics, it went on some leftover roast lamb, good stuff.  Some more tweaking and I'll have an entry soon.

mjb.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

sweet corn polenta topped with a fresh brown turkey fig, corn, pistachio, and feta relish served with a fig, bourbon, molasses sauce





  








0908131403-00.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Sep 12, 2013


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice plate cheflayne. That sauce looks like it would be tasty with the creaminess of polenta and the corn would give a nice textural pop.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

cheflayne said:


> sweet corn polenta topped with a fresh brown turkey fig, corn, pistachio, and feta relish served with a fig, bourbon, molasses sauce


Very interesting combination!

@Nicko; I don't know CMA at all but I really hope she starts posting regularly on CT...


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I actually made something for this challenge for a change! I had seen figs used over and over and they looked "pretty" to me, but all I have ever known them to be is a grainy sort of filling for cookies. I'm not a big fan of sweet things but when looking for recipes for figs I came across something near and dear to my heart. So this is a fig and olive tapenade over farmers cheese. The taste is very interesting, not sweet but almost as if with the salty olives and the cut of the balsamic vinegar I can actually taste the _flavor_ of the figs without sweetness. I like it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








figtapenade.png




__
eastshores


__
Sep 12, 2013


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

the presentation was nice , i love rustic looking dishes...

When i saw the pic without reading the info i literally thought "_ f*ck , eastshores did a panna cota before me XD_ "


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> the presentation was nice , i love rustic looking dishes...
> 
> When i saw the pic without reading the info i literally thought "_ f*ck , eastshores did a panna cota before me XD_ "


Hahaha it does look just like one huh. I could tell people it is and watch their eyes get big as they taste the briney salt, vinegar, and cayenne /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## lownslow (Sep 14, 2013)

Some very nice items so far! I don't have a pic at the moment but at work I am doing a roasted beet salad using red and gold beets, arugula, dried tart cherries, pistachio encrusted goat cheese with a balsamic and fig vinaigrette. The fig adds a nice little touch of sweetness to this dish.


----------



## samwest61 (Aug 11, 2013)

IMG_20130517_204523.jpg




__
samwest61


__
Sep 15, 2013








Gratinated stilton stuffed figs, candied walnut rocket salad, balsamic reduction.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

@eastshores, great combo with that fig olive tapenade and then the pairing with the farmer's cheese, that dish is calling out to me

@SamWest 61, great looking plate, is that a white stilton and what is the micro on the salad?


----------



## samwest61 (Aug 11, 2013)

> @SamWest 61, great looking plate, is that a white stilton and what is the micro on the salad?


Nope just a regular, the lovely mould just isn't popping out on this photo. Had to get a quick snap before the waiter got his paws on it. As for the micro that's a threesome of cress, onion sprouts and beetroot sprouts.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Very cool, thanks. Blue vein cheese and figs are an awesome couple.


----------



## mise (Aug 19, 2013)

poop 030.JPG




__
mise


__
Sep 15, 2013








Alright, I finally got a day off. What I got here is duck breast, a chartreuse fig compote, fresh fig, goat cheese, and some wild arugula. EVERYTHING is local in this. Beautiful stuff. The goat cheese was made literally four hours before I bought it. Not super pumped about the presentation, but one of the best things I have ever made. The balance was the most impressive. The sweetness/complexity of the compote, REALLY spicy wild arugula, the gamey saltiness of the goat cheese, and of course the duck.





  








poop 034.JPG




__
mise


__
Sep 15, 2013








Just showing how the duck was cooked. This was gone about 20 seconds after this photo.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

*WOO_HOO! *That looks and sounds fantastic. I can practically taste it from here. Great job. Ya dun good!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Fig Cooler made using fresh panache striped tiger figs, key limes, coconut water, and palm sugar.





  








0912131626-00.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Sep 15, 2013


----------



## bgbg (Sep 12, 2013)

Figs are sadly on the way out here, our fig desserts of late have been pretty amazing and will be greatly missed


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

cheflayne said:


> Fig Cooler made using fresh panache striped tiger figs, key limes, coconut water, and palm sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks refreshing as heck. Can you overnight air those to Florida?


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Savory cake with boudin noir, bacon, apples and figs*

You can make savory cakes with all kinds of seasonal components in it. In the tomato challenge, I posted a green and red tomato cake, this time it's _boudin noir_, a little bacon, apples and some half-dried figs. Oh, what's _boudin noir _again? Yep, blood sausage!

It's dead simple to make; basic savory cake dough made with 180 grams flour, 3 eggs, 10 cl sunflower oil, 10 cl milk, 1 sachet of baking powder and do not forget; s&p and optional any spices or herbs you seem fit. NO sugar!To that dough you can add anything you like. Serve cold or luke-warm. Perfect for a snack, served with your aperitif or simply as a starter with a salad etc.





  








CakeBloedworstAppelVijg1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 16, 2013











  








CakeBloedworstAppelVijg2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 16, 2013












  








CakeBloedworstAppelVijg3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 16, 2013











  








CakeBloedworstAppelVijg4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 16, 2013


__
1


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

@Cheflayne......anybody say kraken? That glass be begging for some spiced rum matey!

once again i apologize for my absence in this challenge(so far)......i have many ideas floating around but it has been a very challenging summer of work and new work adventures, so i simply have just not had the time.....i promise i have not been a slacker, just insanely busy. as i write though, I have a Camembert in the fridge that i cut in half, spread with fig jam, topped with the other half, spread with more fig jam and wrapped with prosciutto and puff pastry. My plan is to egg wash it, bake it off and serve it with sweet olive oil tortas, but it is a lot for two to eat so will have to invite friends over to share.....if i do that then i have to clean the house! I promise to do something soon and to post photos.
i also have another idea knowing that in all likelihood i won't get around to making, but wanted to share anyway...probably initiated by all the cool and very wet weather we are having here in colorado
A baked apple dumpling ......half apple cored and filled with warmed mixture of dried mission figs, cinnamon, allspice, honey and a tiny splash of tuaca......wrapped in pastry dough. topped with warm caramel sauce and cream. It would probably be just as wonderful done with pears.....

joey


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Chris looks awesome really nice. How did you like the taste? What you expected?


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I loved it, Nicko! Apple and boudin noir is always a perfect match. Adding figs gives a very interesting extra sweet twist. Next time, I will probably marinate the apples and figs first in just a little lemon juice to give it that extra boost and a better balance. There were some left-over slices that I lightly pan-fried today, a suggestion I remembered from Petals in the tomato challenge; that is absolutely delightful. It makes me think that such a cake could be made "the day before" and been served as a starter the next day with a salad, the cake slices warm and slightly caramelized.


----------



## cook-e (Jun 23, 2010)

Figs, Pomegranate and Goat Cheese with Purple Basil and Arugula

OMG - Just had this tonight for dinner.  Dressing is 1 small diced shallot, a couple of T pomegranate molasses, 3 T olive oil, 1 t Dijon mustard.   Toss onto  2 C arugula and 1 C purple basil.  Slice 6 figs in half, put these on top of greens, top with a couple oz goat cheese, in chuncks.  Drizzle some aged balsamic.  OH, to die for.  This is adapted from Yotam Ottolenghi's version in Vegetables.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

squab2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 19, 2013








I hope this works.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

squab1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 19, 2013








Duck wings can use a bit more browning before starting the stock.





  








squab3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 19, 2013








Stock done - shallots, garlic, cayenne pepper, figs simmering away in it, splash of red wine added.





  








squab4.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 19, 2013








I could have done a better job on the butterfly and browning....





  








squab5.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 19, 2013








I'll admit it - I had a busy day and got lazy. The plan was to present it on a bed of spinach braised in bacon with onion and couscous, but I just slapped it one plate with some fresh cherry maters and a couple slices of the one chili.

That sauce is SO tasty - the first bite you get that sweet, innocent taste of figs and rock sugar on your tongue, than as you sit back and savor, the cayenne sneaks up and slaps you silly.

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Sounds very tasty, mjb! That sauce must be incredible.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

durangojo said:


> ...
> A baked apple dumpling ......half apple cored and filled with warmed mixture of dried mission figs, cinnamon, allspice, honey and a tiny splash of tuaca......wrapped in pastry dough. topped with warm caramel sauce and cream. It would probably be just as wonderful done with pears.....
> 
> joey


WOW! is this the special at the boathouse tonight? Where's my spoon? AND you can share that hunk-o-cheese with ME!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Cheflayne,

*Figs and Lamb*

I put this together in the hopes of pairing the flavors together in a proper fashion, if I missed (as I did with my plating ) my apologies. Here are some pics of what I served up tonight.





  








124.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 21, 2013







I was able to get my hands on a box of figs yesterday.





  








125.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 21, 2013







Sweet and ripe





  








132.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 21, 2013







Poured 2 cups of port with 1/2 cup of honey in a pot, added some spices and slowely let them simmer for about 30 minutes.





  








136.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 21, 2013







I took a pin and pricked the figs so that the figs could infuse the liquid.





  








138.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 21, 2013







On another burner , I fried up some oyster mushrooms





  








140.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 21, 2013







Proceeded to fry up 3 thick lamb chops

Prior to doing this I had prepped my carrot and potato a la parisienne and cut up some yellow and green zucchini for plating.





  








143.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 21, 2013







I placed the chops standing, placed a fig in each corner , placed the mushroom on top , garnished with veg and then plated the sauce.





  








148.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 21, 2013












  








153.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 21, 2013







Those figs were the star !

Thank you for picking such a terrific fruit. I thought my plating was ok (in my head) but when I started to plate, I realized it was to late to change what I had started.

All the dishes on this thread are outstanding, I tip my hat to everyone. You rock Cheflayne !!!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> if I missed (as I did with my plating ) my apologies. Here are some pics of what I served up tonight.


If I may share my humble opinion, the only thing wrong I see with your plating is the choice of the plate. The colored painting on the plate mixes up with the colors of the veggies. IMO a white plate would make your food stand out even more. But it is already beautiful anyway. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

petalsandcoco said:


> All the dishes on this thread are outstanding, I tip my hat to everyone.


Yes indeed, hear, hear!


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

ugh im chuck full of ideas for figs but this weekend will be a tough one to pull anything off , i guess monday will be just fine XD


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah I know what you mean, crazy weekend for me as well. Too many ideas, not enough thyme, of wait, it is supposed to be figs not time. Oh well not enough of either at any rate. Monday is my Friday, so maybe Tuesday.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful petals! What are those dried rounds of orange in the 3rd picture, is that orange?

Good choice on the "greek" figs lol!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Petals, your dish could easily be presented in a tajine; if it weren't for the alcohol used it could be called a North-African dish with all those spices . Stunning how you always succeed in making such colorful dishes.

Wish I could have tasted with you a glass of that 20 year old tawny you used! BTW, clever idea on pricking the figs so you can present them uncut, I have to remember that one.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ FF: I think that is where I should have held back....used a white plate, your so right .

@ Thank you Cheflayne, it was a joy to make this dish with you in mind.

@ KK: They had to be Greek , OPA !

@ Chris: I have a tajine but the addition of alcohol made my ensemble swing the other way like you said.  20 year port ? I am at not home but tomorrow I shall post you a better one,  smoother.

Some woman like Stuart Weitzman's shoes, or perfume by Baccarat Les Larmes Sacrees de Thebes or even a handbag by Ginja Tanaka, but I will humbly settle for a refined glass of port and a fireplace.....life is short.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Quail with poached pear, stuffed with compote of fig and apricot and nut paste*

I love these challenges because they stimulate to experiment. This one I made yesterday and went quite well. Here's what I did;

- peel and poach pears in 100/50 water/sugar with lemon juice and 4 cracked green cardamom pods. Test pears for doneness, set aside and let pears cool in the syrup.
- chop half dried figs and apricots. Simmer submerged with some pear syrup until fruit starts to soften up. Sieve through a fine mesh but keep the syrup. Let the fig/apricot compote cool.
- Reduce that syrup which is now an infusion of pear/fig/apricot/lemon/cardamom. Add same amount of chicken stock and reduce again. At the last moment before serving, add a few chunks of very cold butter, shake the saucepan until butter dissolves and sauce emulsifies.
- Toast a handful of almond slivers and pistachios in a dry pan (they are left-overs from other recent recipes). Keep a few toasted slivers aside for serving purpose. Turn the rest in a mortar into a coarse texture. Add same amount of butter, s&p and mix into a paste.
- Cut a flat base on the pears for stability. Cut a cap off. Hollow the pears, add a small tsp of the nut paste, fill with the fig/apricot compote, top off with another tsp of nut paste. The pears go in the oven 15 minutes before the quail does. Total time in the oven is around 30 minutes.
- Boil potatoes, cube, let cool and panfry in sunflower oil.
- Color the quails in a pan on all sides. Put in a hot oven (200°C) for 15 minutes.

Taste is surprisingly good. Certainly well worth another try. Plating lacks color; ...Petals,...it looks so beige, help!





  








KwartelPeerVijgAbrikoos1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 22, 2013











  








KwartelPeerVijgAbrikoos2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 22, 2013


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I think the quail looks better than my squab.

I may be fixing dinner soon for a friend of ours whose wife passed away yesterday, perhaps that will motivate me to do a nice dish worthy of this challenge.

mjb.


----------



## chefwilsonuk (Jul 2, 2013)

Great plates guys,

Not sure i'm going to get a chance to enter this month ;( Snowed under with menus

If i do i will be pulling out a dish from my commis days, a take on the british shepheards pie using confit duck leg as the base and sweet potato mash to top, served with a 'special' roasted fig


----------



## cook-e (Jun 23, 2010)

WOW - gorgeous.  Must have been amazing!!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

fresh panache striped tiger figs

purple haze chevre

smoked almonds

Oloroso Xeres vinegar chuntney syrup

fresh brown turkey figs

******* potato salad with Oloroso steeped mission figs and bacon tossed in a dijon Xeres vinegar dressing

vanilla cinnamon candied Marcona almonds

fried white anchovies sprinkled with a chiffonade of fried fig leave

fried caperberries





  








0909131515-00.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Sep 25, 2013


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Chicken roulade with pecan nuts and black figs filling, with champignons*

(Thanks Lucas for the idea of roulades)

Filling: pecan nuts, figs, home made mustard, olive oil, pepper flakes, S&P, lemon juice. All in a mortar. Tip: use just a few figs to avoid an over sweet taste.





  








9936822946_871d7c2165_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 25, 2013












  








9936937923_d24aa15269_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 25, 2013












  








9936821066_5d52c0bc4c_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 25, 2013


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Had that friend over for dinner, the one whose wife just passed away. We started out with rotten milk and rotten meat ( cheese and charcuterie ) to nibble on with the wine. Served a cheese and cheddar soup next, with garlic breadsticks. For the next course, a beef loin roast with a fig and red wine sauce, bacon braised spinach on the side. Didn't really have much time to take pictures, but did get one passable shot of the beef:





  








fig_roast.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 26, 2013








Gary and my wife both enjoyed the sweet fig sauce, it had just a bit of cayenne in it, not at all like the version I did with the squab.

And I think Gary enjoyed getting out of the house and talking about old times. A very pleasant evening.

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

*Fig and Pear on Puff *





  








019.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 28, 2013












  








025.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 28, 2013







With a drizzle of honey & cinnamon.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Last but not least said the tortoise to the hare.....or something like that...
Here is the camembert with fig jam, wrapped in proscuitto and puff pastry....
Before....




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 28, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 28, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 28, 2013







After.....




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 28, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 28, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 28, 2013








I still can't find any fresh figs here....the grocery stores all say next week there will be plenty...go figure. Still have a few things rolling around though so we'll see.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I can attest that Joey’s ‘figgy cheese’ was OUTSTANDING!  Even my husband enjoyed his with the sweet olive oil tortas.  VERY ONO MY SISTA’!  (that’s delicious)


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

The whole idea of durangojo creation is amazing. Something to try.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

durangojo said:


> Last but not least said the tortoise to the hare.....or something like that...
> Here is the camembert with fig jam, wrapped in proscuitto and puff pastry....


Pretty damn spectacular dish there chef!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh joey what a dish!  What do you do with this?  Serve it as a slice, or as a dip?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Great looking dish Joey, I really like the pics. 
Nice flavour combo.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Koukouvagia said:


> Oh my gosh joey what a dish! What do you do with this? Serve it as a slice, or as a dip?


Miss KK, it was FABULOUS!! She served it with sweet olive oil tortas and we simply sliced that beauty, it OOZZZZEDD wonderfully!!! VERY YUMMY!!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Wait, you and Joey hung out in real life???


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif YUP! I'll share more about it later...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright let's hear it, who's the winner cheflayne!??


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Koukouvagia said:


> Alright let's hear it, who's the winner cheflayne!??


The winner will be announced a little later today, in the mean time here is another fig dish





  








0915131532-00.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Sep 30, 2013








I took fig leaves spread them with a masa made with teff and duck fat, topped it with duck confit and fresh black mission figs then rolled and wrapped like tamales which were then steamed. The sauce was made from fresh mission figs, Quady Elysium black muscat, fig balsamic, and duck demi. The accompaniments were fresh panache tiger figs and a slaw made with parsnip, nasturtiums, mint which was tossed in a citrus,cardamom, and orange flower water dressing. The sweet potatoes were seasoned with a Moroccan spice rub then oven roasted and finished on the grill with a bittersweet agridulce de riesling syrup.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

It looks to me like Cheflayne won his own challenge ! Stunning dish.

Talk about meeting the challenge . Well Done./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Spectacular!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree petals, cheflayne has won his own challenge!......wow! 
@cheflayne.....i still got a few hours right? back soon......
joey


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Quite a stunning dish there, cheflane. I do have to humbly admit that you lost me completely on a few ingredients that I sadly know nothing about; teff, black mission figs, tamales, Quady Elsium black muscat, panache tiger figs, agridulce de reisling syrup.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

1- 3). Warm local Camembert with mushroom,fig & bacon Ragout? Fricasse?Melange? Bacon, mission figs, shallots, brown beech mushrooms, oyster mushrooms, baby bellas, pine nuts, a splash of tuaca, a touch of fig jam and knob of butter....i would have added thyme or sage had i had any and pancetta instead of the bacon....i would have served this with toasted baguette slices had i had them, so paired with sweet olive oil tortas and seckel pears.The Camembert was from a local cheese maker/friend.
Sorry, i don't have any white plates at home on which to plate....what can i say? I use them at the restaurant so at home i like color.

4-5) Gorgonzola flan with fig balsamic reduction with sun dried pears, mission figs and tuaca...served.with asian and Seckel pears. Had i had fresh figs, they would have been on the plate as well.....so it goes.

i know that all my entries are cheese based, but i am a total cheese fiend......i could never be a vegan.
I just made both of these this morning and while not breakfast foods,they were both delightful and delicious.

hardest part was getting good photos!
joey

nice challenge cheflayne.....thanks!




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 30, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 30, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 30, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 30, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 30, 2013


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

In three words: out stand ing!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Joey, do I get a fork or what?  I LOVE CHEESE!  YUM!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

The anticipation is killing me!!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Definitely looking forward to the next challenge.

You may remember my first dish was the squab with the high potency fig and cayenne sauce, the second was the beef roast with the mild, sweet sauce.  My wife, with the timid palate, took some leftover mashed potatoes with her to work for lunch.  Guess which sauce the poor dear took along?

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Joey: Fine looking dishes ! I am with you, can't beat a good cheese & a good cheese pairing. Your husband must be loving every bite of that goodness.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

butzy said:


> My harvest from the shops consisted of a bag of dried figs and a jar of fig jam.
> 
> Except when I came home the fig jam had turned into peach jam.
> 
> ...


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Woohooo!!! Congrats Butzy!!! I can't wait to see what you have in store for us for next month! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Very well done butzy!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Congratulations Butzy!..as i was looking over all the entries earlier today and although yours was submitted early on in the challenge, it really stood out and sang to me for all the reasons that cheflayne noted and a few more. 
Again, congratulations.....and sock it to us!!!!!! 
@ cheflayne......i was beginning to wonder which would come first....a government shut down announcement or the fig challenge winner!
thank you for providing this truly challenging challenge as well as helping to expand our grey matter. Elvis has left the building!   

@ petals....Thank you........not to take anything away from Butzy's winning 15 minutes of glory and fame...
I literally cobbled those dishes together. I woke up and felt that i NEEDED to contribute something to keep these challenges alive and to challenge myself as well so i used everything and anything i had in my fridge that even remotely sang fig to me as well as the last clippings of my poor dying frozen outside chives. It was truly a 'seat of your pants' self challenge.....fun too....looking back though,i should have plated both dishes on clean plates and not on the mâché..so it goes...learn and live!
My husband does not enjoy my morning culinary adventures as much as i do....he just wants 'normal' breakfast food like bacon and eggs or pancakes and sausage. However, the beautiful, smart and lovely ms. greta(our german shepherd) is always an enthusiastic participant! 




joey


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks all !!!!!

I won /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

I never expected that as there were so many great entries.

Thanks ChefLayne for being another excellent host!

In the last couple of months we have seen some amazing entries in these challenges, and now it is up to me to host the next one.

That ain't gonna be easy.

We've had great hosts, so I got some big boots to fill.

October here is called "the suicide month" . It gets up to 43 oC in the shade (that's 110 Fahrenheit).

Appetites go down, tempers flare, all animals come to the water and the fishing is great .

So am I going to go for cold meals, or fish, or should I take into consideration that most of you are in the Northern hemisphere and fast approaching winter? Or should I go for my favourite style of food and make it SE-Asian?

I will let you all know later today /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations!  I'm looking forward to whatever you pick for the October challenge.

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Van harte gefeliciteerd, Butzy!! Congratulations for winning this challenge with your very original dish!

I really think you now have the moral obligation to plant at least a couple of fig trees in your part of Africa...hahaha!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

butzy said:


> Thanks all !!!!!
> 
> I won /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif
> 
> ...


Excellent!! Congratulations!

October is a great food month here in the northern hemisphere, the weather is getting colder and we are celebrating harvest. We have great food to look forward to including an abundance of apples, mushrooms, leeks, corn, brussel sprouts, fennel, pommegranates, lots and lots of types of pumpkins and squashes, and dark leafy greens like lettuce, kale, spinach, radiccio, etc. We have Canadian Thanksgiving on Oct 13, other fall activities that we do are pumpkin picking, apple picking, hay rides, and there are several harvest festivals all over the country. It's going to be tough picking an ingredient, a theme where we can all incorporate our own seasonal foods is probably better than "cold foods." It makes it easier to participate, this fig challenge for example has been really hard to participate in considering I couldn't find figs worth eating in my neighborhood  I pulled out a couple of past dishes and have enjoyed (still enjoying) my simple fig jam with camembert on bread when I'm cheating on my wheat-free diet


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Well Done Butzy , Congratulations !


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats  Butzy! Spring is coming here, so cold meals are perfect, tho whatever you chose will be OK.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

butzy said:


> ... So am I going to go for cold meals, or fish ...


That sounds GREAT to me! Having spent most of my life in a warm (and very humid) weather climate, cold meals are a staple on our table. It can be SNOWING outside and I'll still put out a cold buffet for Christmas (December 24th) Eve supper. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations!! Haven't participated in this as much as I would have liked, but there was a certain lack of time and good figs around here. 

Do I sense a charcuterie-challenge coming up, Butzy?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

butzy said:


> should I go for my favourite style of food and make it SE-Asian?


That would be a great one! Like Gene I haven't had the time to participate in those challenges lately but if you choose that theme I will have no choice but to submit some dishes.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

GeneMachine said:


> Congratulations!! Haven't participated in this as much as I would have liked, but there was a certain lack of time and good figs around here.
> 
> Do I sense a charcuterie-challenge coming up, Butzy?


I was thinking that something along that theme may be coming up, based on the "Calling all smokers" thread. We shall see.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

French Fries said:


> That would be a great one! Like Gene I haven't had the time to participate in those challenges lately but if you choose that theme I will have no choice but to submit some dishes.
> 
> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


I think something southeast-asian would send me into overdrive mode, too


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

GeneMachine said:


> I think something southeast-asian would send me into overdrive mode, too


I've pretty much got my first menu for the cabbage challenge in mind, and it is inspired by that area.

mjb.


----------

